# What to expect with Lymphoma



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Adding more prayers. I have no personal experience with this. I am sorry to hear of Cosmo's diagnosis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Cosmo diagnosis.

Here is a thread that might be helpful for you with your appt. with the Oncologist-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

You may want to ask about any Clinical trials in your area for him. 

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Cosmo


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for the diagnosis and wish you all the best with his treatment.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear. We went through this about 7 yrs ago with our sweet Haylie girl. She was 6 yrs old. One day her neck was very swollen. We opted for the chemo. Had to take her to the vets every week for her treatment. She loved the vet so she didn't mind going. After her first treatment she was back to her happy self. She went into remission, but the lymphoma came back exactly 1 year after she was diagnosed. We miss her very much. Good luck to Cosmo.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Otis-Agnes said:


> So sorry to hear. We went through this about 7 yrs ago with our sweet Haylie girl. She was 6 yrs old. One day her neck was very swollen. We opted for the chemo. Had to take her to the vets every week for her treatment. She loved the vet so she didn't mind going. After her first treatment she was back to her happy self. She went into remission, but the lymphoma came back exactly 1 year after she was diagnosed. We miss her very much. Good luck to Cosmo.


Thank you for sharing. I'm so sorry for your loss. If we can get a year I will be so happy. 

Did you have the option of a second round? I'm not certain how remission and chemo works...

May I ask what type of lymphoma sweet Haylie had?


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear Cosmo has lymphoma.  We saw a wonderful oncologist at Boundry Bay in Langley who walked us through all our chemo options with Sadie. She was very compassionate and answered all our questions thoroughly (and didn't mind when I cried my eyes out through the whole appointment). Sadie only lasted for one treatment, but that one went pretty well and we didn't notice too much change in her. All the best to you guys and Cosmo and I hope it's very successful and he goes into remission. :--heart:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Dezpez said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Cosmo has lymphoma.  We saw a wonderful oncologist at Boundry Bay in Langley who walked us through all our chemo options with Sadie. She was very compassionate and answered all our questions thoroughly (and didn't mind when I cried my eyes out through the whole appointment). Sadie only lasted for one treatment, but that one went pretty well and we didn't notice too much change in her. All the best to you guys and Cosmo and I hope it's very successful and he goes into remission. :--heart:


We're gonna be at Canada West since we're in Vancouver. Hoping the Doctor is good and compassionate.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oncologist appointment tomorrow!

I've noticed that one of his eyes has since turned a weird marbled colour and I've found a couple of more lumps. He's still go lots of energy and appetite!

Unfortunately I cannot attend the appointment with the oncologist myself as I have to see my Neurologist for brain issues of my own.

Fingers and paws crossed for my little buddy!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Paws and fingers crossed here for Cosmo tomorrow and for you also. We are keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of you and Cosmo.....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone who kept us in their thoughts.

Cosmo saw the Oncologist who my partner says was very kind and helpful. She sent me a 2 page summary afterwards.

She feels the prognosis is good in the short-term and fair in the long term. The T-cell indolent lymphoma is slow growing and she does not recommend chemo at this stage. She has done a second aspirate test and sent it to the University of Colorado to ensure it is indeed a slow growing cancer. We will get the results on Monday, most likely.

His eye issue appear to be Golden Retriever Uveitis (swelling of the eye unique to Goldens and spreading rapidly across the breed, for those unfamiliar). Not entirely unpredictable. His breeder, I believe, had started seeing this in her line so had made me aware of it when he was younger. This is still better than cancer in the eyes so I'm relatively happy with the diagnosis. He's on topical steroids. If the swelling goes down we may switch to non-steroidal eye drops over time. He has sub-clinical cataracts that the Ophthalmologist feels will not be a concern.

Once I hear the test results I think the Oncologist will prescribe steroids on an ongoing basis. Since he used to be on pred for a long time and showed no negative effects I would be very happy with that. 

Eventually we will likely face chemotherapy. May that be a long ways off.

He's still a happy and active boy and has no idea that anything is wrong. I think he also feels a bit of relief from the new eyedrops.

Much love from me and Cosmo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keeping you and Cosmo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm hoping Cosmo will have years of feeling good.


----------

